# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Michael Vick signs with Philadelphia

## Tarheel

I wonder whats Donovan McNabb thinks of this? I think Carolina would have been a better fit for Vick

----------


## irish_2003

fortunately the eagles don't play the browns this year.....otherwise there's a chance he will beat the "dawgs"......

----------


## zaggahamma

good idea...hasnt mcnabb been getting injured the last few years....always good to have a back up

----------


## echozulu

Hell, I was hopin' the Cowboys would look at him. Now, We'll see him twice a year.

----------


## TheBerryhillMonster

I wish I never had to hear about the scumbag anymore. No one should support the ba$tard. Poor dogs.

----------


## lostcause

i hate the eagles (mcnab), but i love watching vick. i hope mcnab blows his knee up and vick gets the nod.

----------


## zaggahamma

watch for them both to be in the backfield

----------


## JMwrstler

Thats two good scramblers takin snaps for um.

If the two quarterback system doesn't divide the locker room philly will be quite the threat this year

----------


## zaggahamma

was funny wut i predicted...i ALREADY saw it in the preseason....i thought i saw one of em go out for a pass or something

----------


## toobigforyou

vick needs time to get back in rythm, if he has to start at qb this year then the Eagles are done.

----------


## Ashop

> I wonder whats Donovan McNabb thinks of this? I think Carolina would have been a better fit for Vick


I'm not justifying VICKS action but I do think he deserved a second chance. He did his time.

----------


## zaggahamma

> I'm not justifying VICKS action but I do think he deserved a second chance. He did his time.


i dont even look at it like a second chance...it shouldnt even be an option wheter he SHOULD or SHOULD NOT be ALLOWED to play...like u said he did his time...which had nothing to do with football anyway...if he can play/make the team...then wut the fvck is the question...if fvcking oj fvcking simpson got out of jail again and could run like he did in the day so fvcking be it...the right to earn a living should never be taken away except when you are actually incarcerated(after being proven guilty) then when you do your time that should be the end of the punishment

----------


## Geezy

> i dont even look at it like a second chance...it shouldnt even be an option wheter he SHOULD or SHOULD NOT be ALLOWED to play...like u said he did his time...which had nothing to do with football anyway...if he can play/make the team...then wut the fvck is the question...if fvcking oj fvcking simpson got out of jail again and could run like he did in the day so fvcking be it...the right to earn a living should never be taken away except when you are actually incarcerated(after being proven guilty) then when you do your time that should be the end of the punishment


Wow brother, I wish more people thought that way when it comes to the subject at hand. Seriously, there are TOO many people who think that if you make one punishable mistake you should spend the rest of your life paying for it. To hell with that, because if this was in another time, say medival times for example, half of us would be dead for the things that we have done.

----------

